# 40mm lowering!.



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, anyone lowered to 40mm or even lower with pictures please?.

Thanks


----------



## jaketelford (Jul 27, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Hi, anyone lowered to 40mm or even lower with pictures please?.
> 
> Thanks


 im interested to see this too i want to lower my tt around 40 mm too


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Here is mine on 40mm apex springs.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Should not be a problem with peeps postings some pics as most on here are packing a 40mm drop 

Here is mine on Apex 40mm springs with 15mm spacers on the front and 20mm on the rears with 235/35/19's.

Before










After










Before










After


----------



## jaketelford (Jul 27, 2012)

40 mm looks well good does it loose much ride comfort ? did u have to change your droplinks or that ect?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Mine is standard other than springs. 
No uprated droplinks needed. 
As for ride comfort it seems good to me. Not to harsh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketelford (Jul 27, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Mine is standard other than springs.
> No uprated droplinks needed.
> As for ride comfort it seems good to me. Not to harsh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks  nice car bud


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Here is mine on 40mm apex springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful   
Whats it like with the speed humps?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Should not be a problem with peeps postings some pics as most on here are packing a 40mm drop
> 
> Here is mine on Apex 40mm springs with 15mm spacers on the front and 20mm on the rears with 235/35/19's.
> 
> ...


Another beautiful one  
What wheels are those please?.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Another beautiful one  What wheels are those please?.


Thanks. The wheels are the old style RS6 alloys. All i replaced were the springs and also the top mounts and bearings on the front shocks. The car is still pretty smooth on the road. Not anywhere near as harsh as i thought it would be.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> > Here is mine on 40mm apex springs.
> ...


Thanks. 
They are not to big a problem. 
Just take it slow and it doesn't scape
:-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Another beautiful one  What wheels are those please?.
> ...


Thanks for that mate, also glad you told me about the Top mounts and bearings which was going to be my next question  
I can't afford top quality coilovers so going to have to settle with fk ak coilovers.

Pps do those 19" fit straight on?.


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

Mines on 40mm apex too, got 20mm spacers on front and 25mm on back, sits just right and the the ride is comfy tooo


----------



## Jordan282 (Sep 21, 2012)

Does anyone know what are some decent budget coilovers? Could not bring myself to spend nearly 1k on them!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

micks_tt said:


> Mines on 40mm apex too, got 20mm spacers on front and 25mm on back, sits just right and the the ride is comfy tooo


Looks spot on and love the wheels 

Do I need spacers ?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > H11WGY said:
> ...


Oww!, sounds bad!. What scrapes?. The wheels or car.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Not bad at all. No tyre rubbing. Average size speed humps is fine. 
Huge ones slightly catch my exhaust bolts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks H11WGY

I tend to drive over the humps with wheels either side at present if you catch my drift but will have to be very careful once lowered.
Just looking for wheels that are affordable now.

Glad there are helpful members on here


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> micks_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Mines on 40mm apex too, got 20mm spacers on front and 25mm on back, sits just right and the the ride is comfy tooo
> ...


thank youuu 

U dont have to have spacers, but if ur lowering it then spacers will set the car off beautifully! just gives it a better stance and ur wheels wont hide underneath the arches


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Mick, thats all I needed to know 

Actually I need more info regards what spacers for the front and the rear please?.

Thanks


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> Thank you Mick, thats all I needed to know
> 
> Actually I need more info regards what spacers for the front and the rear please?.
> 
> Thanks


I got mine off ebay, 5x100 20mm and 25mm, always get slightly bigger ones for the rear!










love it when the rims poke out a lil bit 8)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks mick the rims looks amazing 

Im on the search for rims now and cannot seen to find 5x100 as they are all 112


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> Thanks mick the rims looks amazing
> 
> Im on the search for rims now and cannot seen to find 5x100 as they are all 112


where u searching?


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=5 ... &_osacat=0


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

micks_tt said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=5x100+alloys+18&_sacat=0&_odkw=5x100+alloys+18&_osacat=0


Why didn't I think of that! Thanks mick 

I may need to go with 18"s if not 19"s

EDIT Found some 19"s well chuffed 

Thanks


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Hi

Rimstyle are very good for wheels as are custom alloys. They let you select you alloy choice and then the car etc. the great thing with both is that they will sell you a wheel or two at a time, so if you want something special I would do it this way if money is an issue.

Also always check tyre price with camskill because often alloy companies tend to out the money on the rubber and not the wheels as much.


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> micks_tt said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=5x100+alloys+18&_sacat=0&_odkw=5x100+alloys+18&_osacat=0
> ...


get some pics up  :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

R3AP4R said:


> Hi
> 
> Rimstyle are very good for wheels as are custom alloys. They let you select you alloy choice and then the car etc. the great thing with both is that they will sell you a wheel or two at a time, so if you want something special I would do it this way if money is an issue.
> 
> Also always check tyre price with camskill because often alloy companies tend to out the money on the rubber and not the wheels as much.


Hello,

Thank you for the sound advice R3AP4R will check those out too.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-inch-Diamo ... 45f1878f47

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-LM-ALLOY-W ... 19c8367327

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-5-x19-VW-BO ... 35bfaf41d3

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-5-x19-VW-BO ... 35be8a0628

Maybe these polished ones


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-inch-Diamond-Raptor-8-5x19-5x100-35-new-alloy-wheel-/300404936519?pt=UK_CarParts_Acc_Wheels_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item45f1878f47
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-LM-ALLOY-W ... 19c8367327
> 
> ...


They all look nice! I like the 3rd ones down! 1st ones look awesome toooo!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

micks_tt said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-inch-Diamond-Raptor-8-5x19-5x100-35-new-alloy-wheel-/300404936519?pt=UK_CarParts_Acc_Wheels_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item45f1878f47
> ...


Confused on which ones but will take my time as I'm in no rush.


----------



## jonzolee (Sep 14, 2012)

My TT lowered 40mm with 20mm spacers all round - going to get 25/30mm for the rear as still sit under the arch a little too much for my liking. My wheels are Dotz Roadster 18".


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

jonzolee said:


> My TT lowered 40mm with 20mm spacers all round - going to get 25/30mm for the rear as still sit under the arch a little too much for my liking. My wheels are Dotz Roadster 18".


Nice but I still think they need a 60mm drop as it looks well high. My opinion of course 
Actually I take that back as there is something missing off our cars that ian222 has on his car making it look even lower.

Rear valance and side skirts me thinks :?


----------



## jonzolee (Sep 14, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> jonzolee said:
> 
> 
> > My TT lowered 40mm with 20mm spacers all round - going to get 25/30mm for the rear as still sit under the arch a little too much for my liking. My wheels are Dotz Roadster 18".
> ...


I think the only way to make it look that low is to go with a Votex kit.. I have had mine down to 60mm but it's just not practical and really needs adjustable tie bars to sort out the rear camber. Safest way to go it skirts and rear bumper, I don't know what it is about the rear of a TT, but I think it never looks low enough :?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

jonzolee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > jonzolee said:
> ...


Hi, Ive seen a few low ryders on here  
Yes maybe the vortex kit will have to cut it as I don't really wish to go lower than 40mm if it can be helped for the ride sake


----------

